# Man this was so stupid!



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

The Associated Press: Woman's dog mistaken for coyote, set loose in wild









Woman's dog mistaken for coyote, set loose in wild
(AP) - 3 days ago

FRANKFORT, Ky. - An American Kennel Club-registered dog has been turned loose in the wild after the Frankfort Humane Society mistook her for a coyote. Copper is a female Sheba Inu.

Lori Goodlett told The State-Journal her pet of 11 years disappeared from her fenced back yard on July 3. It was after she put up posters that a police officer recognized Copper as the dog he had taken to the shelter. A shelter worker later called police and said it had to be picked up because coyotes weren't allowed there.

The department turned the animal loose behind a home improvement store after consulting with a wildlife expert who said coyotes were nuisance animals and should be returned to the wild or killed.

Humane Society board chairman John Forbes said he backs the shelter's decision.
"If our manager assessed the animal to be a coyote, then it is against the law for it to be at the shelter. We rely on the people who work there," Forbes said.

Goodlett, however, said she can't understand how her dog was misidentified.
"People would say when Copper was young, she looked like a fox with her pointy ears and red coloring," Goodlett said. "But no one has ever mistaken her for a coyote."

Frankfort Police Maj. Frank Deaton said the dog didn't have a collar or other identification. He said he doubted it was a coyote since it peacefully went with the officer who released it.

"Fortunately, the officer had the foresight to photograph the dog," he said.
Police and volunteers are helping Goodlett search for her pet and have set cages in hopes of capturing her.

"I know in my head Copper is gone for good, but in my heart I would like to think some nice family found her and took her in," Goodlett said.
Information from: The State Journal, State-Journal.com - Breaking News, World & Local News, Sports & Multimedia

Copyright © 2010 The Associated Press. All rights reserved.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow what a depressing story.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Why would she think the dog was gone for good? Why not go to the area where it was released and start calling for it?

Sad though, how grossly misinformed the shelter people must have been to make such a huge error.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Carriana said:


> Why would she think the dog was gone for good? Why not go to the area where it was released and start calling for it?
> 
> Sad though, how grossly misinformed the shelter people must have been to make such a huge error.


Senior dog released into the wild probably figured it was going to be eaten its first night I agree though I would be looking for the dog.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I guess it didn't catch that the dog was 11. It looks to be healthy enough in the picture though....hopefully she can find him!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Shelter people.......go figure, I just keep shaking my head at their lack of education. 
One of my GS was almost shot one time because "the guy thought he was a wolf" just how many black wolves you seen in Alabama? Or that look like a GS?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Those people need to be fired. If you can't differentiate between a friendly curly tailed dog and a coyote then you don't need to be working in a shelter. What's next. Are they going to be releasing the huskies cause they think they are wolves?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow. Another fine example of the incompetence and lack of breed knowledge. Sad when you think that most folks put a lot of faith in these "experts".


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

i hunt coyotes and you have to be stupider than hell to think that dog was one. first key is its to big lol. coyotes arent that big. i hope she finds that poor dog or at least gets some money. stupid shelter people a coyote isn't gonna just go with a cop and behave. its a wild animal. they basically fed that poor dog to the coyotes. these people should be fired!!! talk about dropping the ball on there part.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow, better not own any shiba or akita mixes. they might think its a wolf or coyote!
That's sad...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

gamer said:


> The Associated Press: Woman's dog mistaken for coyote, set loose in wild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That part in bold gets me... You can not rely on people who have not been properly trained!!! DUH :hammer::hammer:

Here in Idaho they have "re-established" the Canadian Wolf here because they were endangered. First of all, "Canadian" hello They were originally in Canada and were getting killed because they were killing other wildlife to almost extinction, then they bring them here :flush:

Anywho, I live in BFE and my neighbor was outside screaming trying to catch a loose "husky", so I go out and asks me to help, yeah NO it was a wolf and it was growling like it was ready to attack, my rear was inside immediately...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Misdiagnosed animals especially dogs happen all the time, I have an Alaskan Husky that I had to rescue from a young lady who thought she adopted a GSD/heeler mix, I laughed because the Alaskan Husky is like the game bred APBT in the fact that its for function not looks, its a worker that doesn't stop, pulling carts, or chasing bear, the Alaskan Husky is not to be confused with the Siberian Husky of the registeries, like the old dog men, Alaskan dog men keep pedigrees next to their chest and the dogs aren't in registeries because that will mess up the whole stock, breeding for looks not function.. OH wow... how funny looking at the APBT mess now.

HERE these are REAL huskies, I have one now that looks just like the first pic, I always worry someone will shoot her.










Sled Dog Central : A Deeper History of the Origins of the Alaskan Husky by Stephanie Little Wolf

Bancroft, Ontario - The History of The Alaskan Husky

I was raised by my Grandpa who ran a wolf rescue; more like he took wolf dogs from people who had no sense and determined if they should go to a center for ecology or a petting zoo, or spayed and sent out as a pet. Thats how I got my start and became a vet tech so early as well as certified canine behavior specialist, my first dog was a almost pure wolf an Alaskan Husky from my other Grandpa retired AF from AK, but she barked and worked and was only 38lbs a true working dog, she raised Hooch,she died years ago and Hooch pass this year. I got a laika "KBD" of foundation stock to raise my next APBT in a year or two. I love the Alaskan Huskies like the old dog men, can it work? good lets toss it in the mix. The term dog is analytical for us but not really, the tribes who caught wolves and bred them called the outcome: dog that barks/Laika, Inu/dog that works, Husky/dog that works all those words stem from tribes who determined the stock they needed that got us those breeds for what we know as of today..

I worked at the SPCA in Bartlesville, OKla as the vet tech for 2yrs and it wasn't illegal for us to keep wild animals, we contacted fish and game and they came out to determine if the animal was wild or crossbred or whatever, OFFICIALLY thats how its done. SO THATS A BUNCH OF  Im so tired of shelter workers and ACO thinking they know everything about dogs, when I've met a good portion and they are all the same, they like to think they know something and are so proud of knowing what they don't really know  Maybe a little, just a little accountability might help..


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow peoples stupidity never ceases to amaze me


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

well isn't this comforting? Ignorance. stupid people. No wonder.ugh. There is no such thing as common sense. All of our mothers lied to us.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Misdiagnosed animals especially dogs happen all the time, I have an Alaskan Husky that I had to rescue from a young lady who thought she adopted a GSD/heeler mix, I laughed because the Alaskan Husky is like the game bred APBT in the fact that its for function not looks, its a worker that doesn't stop, pulling carts, or chasing bear, the Alaskan Husky is not to be confused with the Siberian Husky of the registeries, like *the old dog men, Alaskan dog men keep pedigrees next to their chest and the dogs aren't in registeries because that will mess up the whole stock, breeding for looks not function.. *OH wow... how funny looking at the APBT mess now.
> 
> HERE these are REAL huskies, I have one now that looks just like the first pic, I always worry someone will shoot her.
> 
> ...


I am glad that many people still do do this with the game bred pits its sad what simple set of papers can do to a breed.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I thought it was spelled Shiba-Inu


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

man how dumb people are. you should have to know something about dogs before working at these places right?


----------

